# Strato V-Server - Mail einrichten?



## geoelterblitz (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hab mir einen VServer "S" bei Strator mit einer Domain gekauft.
Auf dem VServer habe ich CentOS 5.5 installiert. Ich würde gerne eine Mai-Adresse info@meinedomain.de einrichten und mit Roundcube Mails empfangen und versenden.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie ich mir bei Strato eine Mail-Adresse einrichten kann, auf der Configurations-Page von Strato habe ich keine Möglichkeit gefunden eine Mail-Adresse einzurichten. Oder brauche ich das überhaupt nicht, wenn ich einen VServer habe und muss das direct auf dem Server einrichten?


----------



## itseit (8. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

bei einem V-Server musst du dies direkt auf dem Server einrichten. Entweder über eine Anwendung wie Webmin / Plesk oder manuell. Du benötigst dann aber auch eine Email Server zum versenden und Empfangen der Emails - z.B. Qmail oder Postfix.

Tobi


----------



## geoelterblitz (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo Tobi, 

danke erst mal für deine Antwort, das bringt mich schon mal ein Stück weiter. Da ich noch ein Anfänger in der Thematik bin, wollte ich mal fragen ob du eine gute Doku zum thema kennst?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## itseit (9. Januar 2011)

Eine Allgemeine Doku gibt es nicht. Wenn du deinen Server mit einer Administrationsverwaltung verwalten möchtest, kannst du dir die Dokus bei den entsprechenden Herstellern anschauen.

Webmin ist OpenSource. Plesk gibt es bei den VServer für einige Betriebssysteme und ist kostenpflichtig (aber bei Strato im Preis inbegriffen) - bei Strato gibt es dazu unter Serverkonfiguration einen Link "Plesk" wo ein Key erhältlich ist.

Falls du es ohne eine solche Software machen möchtest, sind http://www.postfix.org/ und http://qmail.internet-trendsetting.de/top.html zwei gute Seiten. Für den Email Client Roundcube benötigst du dann noch Apache und PHP. Daher am besten Begriffe in Google eingeben und Tutorial oder HowTo dazu schreiben.

Tobi


----------

